
The Boom in Fireworks Conspiracy Theories - imartin2k
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2020/06/firework-summer-2020-conspiracy-theory-police/613450/
======
tesin
Fireworks I think neatly divide people. When you're in the right environment
for them (no infant/toddler, scared dog, veteran) they're wonderful displays
of sound and color, a celebration. If you're _not_ they're a horrific
disruption of life from people who fundamentally don't understand or care.
It's perhaps the most obnoxious aspect of American "freedom" I've encountered.

Moderate neighbors simply wish people would use them on the weekend of a
holiday, but people seem to buy hundreds for using weeks (months) before and
after the 4th

